# Getting Old Sucks ... 3 injuries so far



## Melensdad

INJURY #1 - Left wrist from trying (in vain) to move a baby grand piano.

INJURY #2 - Right bicep tear (minor) + right rotator cuff tear (minor) from coaching fencing at the high school.

INJURY #3 - Strained lower/right side of my back.  Got a new dressing table for Melen's apartment, of course it was put right in front of my garage workbench.  Moved it by myself.  Felt fine.  Went outside with the dog, bent over to pick a dandelion flower and felt all sorts of shooting pain in my back, almost couldn't stand back up!


So for injury #1, (LEFT WRIST) which has been bothering me since 10 days before Easter I still am wearing a wrist brace.  

I have a sling for my bicep tear but rarely use it (RIGHT SHOULDER), it heals, I re-injure it doing something and over-compensate with my right arm since my left wrist is wimpy.

And now my back.  Taking real pain meds & muscle relaxers for that.  Or just bourbon in the evening but that didn't seem to help much.

SOMEONE COME HERE AND SHOOT ME   Honestly I'm a barely walking advertisement for Geritol and am not happy about it.


----------



## rback33

I feel your pain there. I've had issues with chronic dislocations of my left shoulder since I was a jr in high school.  It has stayed in since my second surgery in 2008 (first was November of '95).... playing slow pitch last Wednesday some moron thought he would jump OVER me at home plate... jumped straight into the tag and knocked it out... put it right back in and kept playing. This was the top of the first inning of a double header night... Doc said no ball for 10 days which means I am not supposed to play Wednesday  I am just ready for the Prednisone script to run out. I never sleep and gain 10 lbs every time I take it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Or just bourbon in the evening but that didn't seem to help much.
> 
> SOMEONE COME HERE AND SHOOT ME   Honestly I'm a barely walking advertisement for Geritol and am not happy about it.



I don't even play a doctor on TV but I'll tell you anyway, "Increase the dosage of bourbon".  

You're just starting down the road that I've been on for a long time.  I keep saying that getting old is not for sissies and I mean it.  It doesn't get any better as you get older.  The realization hits us, sooner or later, that we just aren't the stud muffin that we used to be.  

I won't catalogue the list of self inflicted injuries I've had over the past 10 years but it's long, extensive ... and expensive.  I've come to terms with the fact that things just take me longer these days and I use it as an excuse to buy stuff that'll make life easier but I am contracting out more and more work.


----------



## Melensdad

rback33 said:


> ... I am just ready for the Prednisone script to run out. I never sleep and gain 10 lbs every time I take it.


I have a love-hate relationship with that drug.  Hate to take it but damn I feel good after I do.  

I don't take it often, which is probably good.





EastTexFrank said:


> I don't even play a doctor on TV but I'll tell you anyway, "Increase the dosage of bourbon".
> 
> You're just starting down the road that I've been on for a long time.  I keep saying that getting old is not for sissies and I mean it...


I tried some 115 Proof Old Forester Bourbon last night.  Didn't put a dent into the back pain.  Not even a little.

Seems like all the pain is self inflicted.

Seems like many injuries are compensating for other injuries.  Hurt my right harm because I do too much with it because I can't use my left.  Blah blah blah.

Getting old is not for sissies ... NO SHIT


----------



## FrancSevin

I don't know if, since I got over 65, that the injuries are more frequent, or more severe.  All I know is they don't seem to heal nearly as quickly as before.

 Torn Rotator took the best part of a year to heal.

 Cuts and bruises take weeks sometimes.
 And sore muscles used to repair almost overnight. Now it can sometimes take a week.

 I lifted 5 sheets of 3/4 treated plywood decking on to the roof last Thursday.  It only weighs about 80 lbs.   I still feel it today.

 And three fingers of Lamorange Scotch didn't help


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> ...
> 
> Cuts and bruises take weeks sometimes.
> And sore muscles used to repair almost overnight. Now it can sometimes take a week...



Yup the simple little things take seemingly forever to get over.  

I have found that I tend to work differently than when I was younger.  I'd work straight through projects in the past.  Now I work a bit, take a break, work a bit, take another break, etc etc etc.  Things take longer but I'm less sore.


On the bright side I hired 2 of my nephews and 2 of their friends to come over with chain saws and other equipment.  They have been working since 9am this morning.  Already arranged to get them to come back on Thursday.  The paths through the woods have never looked better.  The trees that were encroaching on the driveway have been cut back .  A long (65') bed of hostas that was along the woods, which had been overtaken a couple years ago, has been reclaimed.  They are working their way around the house along the woods.  Mother nature is being tamed, at least temporarily and I am not bleeding, scratched, sore or muddied from any of it


----------



## mla2ofus

Being 70 I feel all the abuse I gave my body in my younger years and am slowly learning to work smarter not harder. An old friend has the best definition of old age: "What don't hurt don't work". I've found as I age gravity seems to be increasing 'cause it keeps getting harder to get up off the floor/ground.
                                       Mike


----------



## Melensdad

Well being injured and unable to do heavy yard work has its advantages.

The 4 20-somethings that spent the day at my house got a lot of work done.  

Chainsawed brush away from about 120' of the chainlink fence that separates the woods from the dog yard.  They hauled all the brush down to a new burn pile.  

Cut back about 250 linear feet along the border of the woods where it was overgrowing into the yard, driveway, etc.  It was so bad along the drive that the UPS truck was getting scratched up by the limbs that were overhanging the drive.  They cut back 3 paths through the woods and I can now drive the tractor and/or walk down those paths without having the brush/branches smack me in the head.  

There is a new burn pile down in the back field that is about 7' tall and 20' in diameter.  

They are coming back on Thursday to do more work.  Before then I'll need to change one of the chain saw blades.  Not sure what they did, but one of them is duller than Nancy Pelosi's brain.  Well worth the cost.  The saws were running for almost 6 hours today and the temps outside were pushing 100 degrees.  

All that work is done and my back is actually feeling a bit better.  My left wrist is no worse for the wear and my right bicep is not any more sore.  So I'm calling this a win for the old guy.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Before then I'll need to change one of the chain saw blades.  Not sure what they did, but one of them is duller than Nancy Pelosi's brain.



Now that must go in to the category of "classic euphemisms".


----------



## MrLiberty

Damn, I ache all over just reading this stuff, better reach for my Jack Daniels.


----------



## 300 H and H

Melensdad said:


> Well being injured and unable to do heavy yard work has its advantages.
> 
> The 4 20-somethings that spent the day at my house got a lot of work done.
> 
> Chainsawed brush away from about 120' of the chainlink fence that separates the woods from the dog yard.  They hauled all the brush down to a new burn pile.
> 
> Cut back about 250 linear feet along the border of the woods where it was overgrowing into the yard, driveway, etc.  It was so bad along the drive that the UPS truck was getting scratched up by the limbs that were overhanging the drive.  They cut back 3 paths through the woods and I can now drive the tractor and/or walk down those paths without having the brush/branches smack me in the head.
> 
> There is a new burn pile down in the back field that is about 7' tall and 20' in diameter.
> 
> They are coming back on Thursday to do more work.  Before then I'll need to change one of the chain saw blades.  Not sure what they did, but one of them is duller than Nancy Pelosi's brain.  Well worth the cost.  The saws were running for almost 6 hours today and the temps outside were pushing 100 degrees.
> 
> All that work is done and my back is actually feeling a bit better.  My left wrist is no worse for the wear and my right bicep is not any more sore.  So I'm calling this a win for the old guy.



So your getting back into shape again. 

I notice the same in the spring, as we get busy outdoors. Sore as heck for a while. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## waybomb

What is the worst is the fact that one of your wrists is incapacitated; you have to set the cigar or the scotch down before you can pick the other up.


----------



## EastTexFrank

300 H and H said:


> So your getting back into shape again.
> 
> I notice the same in the spring, as we get busy outdoors. Sore as heck for a while.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



That's me too Kirk.  In fact I usually start going to the gym in February to get in to better shape to face spring.  Because of stomach problems I didn't do it this year and I'm suffering right now.  We're heading to the UK in a few weeks and, with all the increased walking we do there, it should be interesting.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> That's me too Kirk.  In fact I usually start going to the gym in February to get in to better shape to face spring.  Because of stomach problems I didn't do it this year and I'm suffering right now.  We're heading to the UK in a few weeks and, with all the increased walking we do there, *it should be interesting.*



I think you just re-defined the term *interesting*


----------



## tiredretired

An old timer at the pharmacy once told me "Getting old ain't for wimps".  

I never forgot that.


----------



## Catavenger

Like my dad used to say:

If I'd known I was going to get this old I would have taken better care of myself.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> I think you just re-defined the term *interesting*



Yea Bob, I think that you just tried to define a mile, a Scottish mile and a country mile.


----------



## love705

YOu going to need to start using organic stuff like vigitables and cosmetics like tea tree shampoo.


----------



## tiredretired

love705 said:


> YOu going to need to start using organic stuff like vigitables and cosmetics like tea tree shampoo.



Not trying to be a jerk here, just asking.  How does Tree Tea Shampoo help what is ailing Bob?   I get how it could help with scalp ailments, but wrists, biceps & back?   I guess I just don't get it.


----------



## luvs

don't hafta be old-- i'm due 4 a cortisone shot so my arm'll be of better use due to my spraining that arm & i'm 36-- that being said, get well, stay well & u might cost depends & look into elastic waistbands~`


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm starting to snap, crackle and pop upon awaking most mornings.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I'm starting to snap, crackle and pop upon awaking most mornings.



You’re doing great!  I can’t move fast enough to snap crackle or pop!


----------



## waybomb

pirate_girl said:


> I'm starting to snap, crackle and pop upon awaking most mornings.



Try pouring the milk on the <cereal>, not yourself?


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> Try pouring the milk on the <cereal>, not yourself?



Hardeeharharrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tiredretired

Most mornings I need to do some back stretching exercises in order to maintain good posture, but I have to say other then that, no complaints.  One bad foot, PTTD, due to all my years of running but even that does not slow me down, too much with the orthodics.  I still do all my walking and hiking I care to.  

I am very fortunate and blessed and I am reminded of it every time I take a friend to the VA.


----------



## luvs

my best pal, he is 70-- yeah, 70-- my family luvs him, me, too; he's got his ails-- well, my other best pal, she has her new grand-baby, so i'm gonna say she's 50/give/take--
we're (me & my guy best pal)-- incessanly in pain-- her, as well--


----------

